#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-12
<zakame> hi hi
<Terminus> lo
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-13
<ubuntu_user> hello
<ubuntu_user> any online admin here?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-14
<tyrone> any admin online?
<tyrone> i need help please
<tyrone> !ops
<buti6i> tyrone: Error: "ops" is not a valid command.
<lubotu2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<devkorcvince> Maaung udto
<tyrone> maayon udto pud diha
<tyrone> taga asa ka bai?
<devkorcvince> taga bukidnon by state of malaybalay hehehehe
<tyrone> bidatz silingan rata
<tyrone> cdo ko
<tyrone> nag unsa ka dre na irc?
<devkorcvince> ga tabangx2 sa community... naa mo release party diha cdo para narwhal?
<tyrone> wala raba ko balo
<tyrone> ni join rako dre kay naa ko prob sa akong ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<devkorcvince> aw payts
<tyrone> naa ka 10.10 ubuntu?
<tyrone> ako prob ba kay gusto nako ang ubuntu nako himuon nako farewall sa among cafe
<devkorcvince> uu naa mau ako gamit karon
<tyrone> router  - ubuntu - switch - pc <~ kasu dili maka net ang pc..
<tyrone> unsaon pag setup?
<tyrone> ang ubuntu ra maka net..
<devkorcvince> ah wait naa ko nakita ana sa forums tanawon sa nako
<tyrone> naa man japon ko nakita nag nosebleed lang ko kay firstime nako..
<tyrone> ako pud gi installan og squid
<devkorcvince> aw balik sa ko by ky naa ko ayohon network problem dali lng
<tyrone> cgi2
<devkorcvince> desktop edition imo ge download bro?
<devkorcvince> tyrone: desktop edition imo ge download bro?
<tyrone> yup
<tyrone> 10.10 nga desktop
<devkorcvince> ah ok
<tyrone> naka try naka squid cache proxy?
<devkorcvince> uu chada na cya bro naa lang e config gamay
<tyrone> mao lagi akong gusto gamiton dre sa amoa cafe
<tyrone> kay ga lag ang online games pag naa mag youtube..
<devkorcvince> aw sakto bro e proxy jud na para ma limit
<devkorcvince> comfortable ka mu gamit ug shell terminal mag setup bro?
<tyrone> di pa lagi na..
<tyrone> ga basa2 ko sa squid manual pero murag ga error man atot kau..
<devkorcvince> aw sa sugod rana bro ubuntu 10.04 lang gamita bro ky Long Term ang Support
<tyrone> naka long term man japon ang 10.10
<tyrone> kato long term akong gi click pag download
<devkorcvince> aw 10.04 na bro
<devkorcvince> tyrone: e follow ni bro Part 1 to 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMadVJNoD48&feature=related
<lubot> "Basic Squid Proxy Server Tutorial Part 1 of 3" (http://tinyurl.com/4yv5zk3)
<tyrone> awp
<tyrone> cgi2 lamatz kau
<tyrone> sa panan.aw nimo dili mo hinay ang mga pc dre nga mo agi sa ubuntu ang connection?
<tyrone> bai unsa imong name?
<devkorcvince> tyrone: pag setup lang sa ug virtual machine vmware or virtualbox gamita
<devkorcvince> tyrone: vince bro...
<tyrone> awp tyrone aq name
<tyrone> virtualbox para unsaon mana?
<devkorcvince> tyrone: para virtual nga pc bro 
<tyrone> ahh
<tyrone> para kato lugar akong gamiton?
<devkorcvince> para dili hasol mag balhin ug pc... e virtual lang sa if ma kuha na nimo ayha daun e setup imo proxy server
<tyrone> vince naa ka idea unsaon nga akong mp3  og movie bitw ma share nga tru website lang cla mag click?
<devkorcvince> ah install ug apache web server bro...
<tyrone> para if gusto cla mag watch ato nga movie makita nila dretso lugar then mo play dayon?
<devkorcvince> uu bro supported naman sa mga browser karon ang mga format except guro sa divx nga mga avi
<tyrone> naa man gud ko nakita dre cdo na internet cafe naa sa ilang desktop internet explorer ang sulod mga list sa movie pag elick nimo mo gawas dayon sa windows movie
<devkorcvince> pero kinahanglang kusog imo server basta mag media stream cla bro
<tyrone> mao pud unta akong buhaton dre sa among cafe
<tyrone> mao pud lagi
<tyrone> xeon mani ako gamit
<tyrone> 4gig memory
<devkorcvince> pwede na bro apache server ra ang e setup ana
<tyrone> intel ang board
<devkorcvince> payts rana bro
<tyrone> wala man diay 4gig nga ddr2 if naa pato 8gig gyud unta ni..
<devkorcvince> ok naman ang browser karon nga chrome ug firefox ky support na cla streaming... drtso nana mo play sa browser daun
<tyrone> mao ba
<tyrone> maayo.. ako etry
<tyrone> kasu ako sa efix nga maka net na ang uban pc
<devkorcvince> tyrone: uu bago lang pud nako ge test google chrome tagae ko email add bro buhatan tika screencast pag configure
<tyrone> devkorcvince:  dawat na nimo akong email akong gi private
<devkorcvince> MinBug musta man ni nga project hehehe :)... Mindanao Ubuntu User Group? 
<Secluded1> anong meron dito?
<Tyrone_> anyone here?
<Tyrone_> need help please
<Tyrone_> hello
<Tyrone_> need help please
<zakame> lo
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-15
<Tyrone> hello
<Tyrone> need help here
<Knightlust> what's the problem Tyrone?
<Tyrone> can you speak bisaya?
<Tyrone> or tagalog only?
<Knightlust> not visaya though
<Tyrone> i have a problem in my ubuntu
<Knightlust> please describe your problem
<Tyrone> meron ako ubuntu tapos layout ng internet ko ganina modem ubuntu tapos switch then pc
<Tyrone> ang prob is yong pc na naka connect sa switch tapos switch inyo ubuntu ayaw magka internet
<Tyrone> i tried everything pero ayaw parin
<Knightlust> via ethernet?
<Knightlust> naka-setup ba router/modem mo as dhcp? or static ip?
<Terminus> hmmm... could be NAT misconfiguration, dhcp, or dns.
<Knightlust> anong modem? from pldt ba?
<Tyrone> opo
<Tyrone> zyzel
<Tyrone> zyxel
<Knightlust> the same one that i have, pero i don't think it supports dhcp by default, i have to use a router
<Knightlust> unless you hack it, are you sure na switch gamit mo? hindi router?
<Tyrone> pero yong ubuntu ko meron internet
<Tyrone> switch po
<Tyrone> modem router na daw kasi tong modem ng pldt
<Knightlust> yeah, pero supports only one connection at a time
<Knightlust> it can't handle multiple connection without a switch
<Knightlust> wait
<Knightlust> so ung setup mo ganito: internet->modem->switch->ubuntu
<Tyrone> nope internet modem ubuntu switch
<Knightlust> *it can't handle multiple connection without a switch
<Knightlust> *it can't handle multiple connection without a router
<Knightlust> arrrgghhh
<Tyrone> ganun ba
<Knightlust> ok, so kelangan mo lang ng routing application
<Knightlust> so ung ubuntu mo na ang magiging router where other pcs would connect via switch? right?
<Tyrone> paano yon?
<Tyrone> opoh
<Knightlust> if that's the case, then try installing firestarter or guidedog
<Knightlust> it'll handle your nat requirements
<Knightlust> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/qzfe5 (URL by Knightlust)
<Knightlust> http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidedog/manual/
<Tyrone> na try ko na po yan ayaw parin eh
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/5ujdgvw (URL by Knightlust)
<Knightlust> na-try mo na firestarter's nat?
<Knightlust> Terminus: any ideas?
<Knightlust> i don't have firestarter or guidedog installed, so i can't walk you through
<Terminus> Knightlust: no easy ideas. i'd just throw iptables inside rc.local, configure dhcpd and named. and switch on ip forwarding. =)
<Knightlust> but it might be overkill for Tyrone 
<Tyrone> i try ip forwarding ayaw eh
<Terminus> Knightlust: that's why i said no easy ideas. =)
<Knightlust> firestarter's the easiest i've tried back then, 3yrs to be exact
<Knightlust> Tyrone: try mo muna basic setup ng firestarter
<Knightlust> it should connect
<Terminus> Knightlust: the first question would be, is the modem a zyxel p-600? is configured as a bridge or nat? you might end up with a double nat.
<Tyrone> yes zyxel p600
<Knightlust> my p-600's configured by default as bridged
<Knightlust> we need to hack it to enable nat, which pldt doesn't support
<Terminus> the zyxel p-600 can also be configured as a router (not nat) but i wouldn't expect that on a home connection.
<Terminus> IIRC, the password for the zyxel is just 1234. XD
<Tyrone> p660
<Knightlust> Tyrone: ung pcs mo na naka-connect sa switch, configured ba to connect via dhcp? can it ping the ubuntu machine?
<Tyrone> i can access the pldt 
<Tyrone> static po
<Tyrone> internet cafe kasi to
<Terminus> ah... so it has a static IP address. does it require PPPoE authentication or not?
<Knightlust> heh, this conversation's reminiscent of my at&t call center days
<Terminus> ROFL
<Tyrone> in my general in wan
<Tyrone> name internet
<Tyrone> mode routing
<Knightlust> Tyrone: ok, so it can ping the pldt box? then it's configured as a router
<Tyrone> encapsulation ppoe
<Knightlust> kasi kung naka-bridge yung pldt modem mo, hindi mo dapat mapi-ping yan e
<Tyrone> tapos in nat setup naman
<Terminus> yep. business dsl still use pppoe auth i think. we definitely use it here.
<Tyrone> naka active network address translation tapos SUA only
<Terminus> Knightlust: manually configuring the ip address while in bridge mode will allow you to access the CPE. =)
<Terminus> yep. you'll end up with a double NAT if you use the linux box for NAT as well. not really the best thing to do.
<Knightlust> yeah, but won't xyzel automaticall revert to router-mode once you ping(ed) it?
<Terminus> Knightlust: nope. i've used it to fool around with the modems at home and here at the office. =)
<Tyrone> any luck than i can use the ubuntu ?
<Tyrone> by the way
<Terminus> PLDT didn't leave me the PL number and password so DOM inspection to the rescue! XD
<Tyrone> i want to ubuntu to ack as a squid proxy server
<Knightlust> heh, good ol' google did it for me. but i did void the warranty
<Knightlust> Tyrone: if you remove the ubuntu machine, can the other clients connect to the internet then?
<Tyrone> yes
<Knightlust> ok, so router-mode nga sya
<Knightlust> then you'll need to read up on iptables
<Tyrone> :(
<Tyrone> nose bleed na ako sa ip table na yan
<Tyrone> hahahahaha
<Terminus> Tyrone: there is, but the configuration may be more complex. worst case scenario, you'll have to configure pass-through pppoe and have the linux box do the dialup.
<Knightlust> if so, then why would you need a proxy server?
<Knightlust> exactly, it'll be easier that way
<Knightlust> or, are you trying to instead setup dansguardian?
<Tyrone> because here in our internet cafe the online games will lag if somebody use youtube
<Tyrone> nope
<Knightlust> i see
<Tyrone> i have just install squid
<Tyrone> matanong ko lang pwd naba install teamviewer dito sa ubuntu 10.10?
<Knightlust> have you tried guidedog? it may be more effective than firestarter
<Tyrone> papaacess ko sana sainyo to check if the setup is right
<Knightlust> afaik, there's a teamviewer client for ubuntu
<Knightlust> can't at the moment, am currently at work
<Knightlust> but if you setup the ubuntu box for ip passthru, would squid work?
<Tyrone> yes
<Knightlust> that's beyond me right now. i'll be at home by 6PM, i'll try guidedog or firestarter later
<Tyrone> your from manila?
<Knightlust> baguio
<Tyrone> ahh cool
<Tyrone> dati ako sa olongapo city
<Tyrone> pero dito na ako sa cagayan de oro
<Knightlust> nice. so, how's the weather? 
<Knightlust> hot, i assume
<Tyrone> cloudy
<Tyrone> not that hot..\
<Tyrone> Knightlust:  by the way in my eth0 gawin ko ba dhcp? tapos yong eth 1 naka static tama po ba?
<Terminus> good bandwidth control is typically a very complicated thing.
<Knightlust> only if eth0 is the one that's connected to the modem
<Tyrone> yes eth0 is connected to it
<Knightlust> can the clients ping the ubuntu box?
<Tyrone> no
<Knightlust> ok, have you tried checking the their netmasks?
<Knightlust> or subnet, or whatever term windows uses these days
<Tyrone> ang ginawa kong ip ng eth1 is 192.168.1.34 sub 255.255.255.0 gateway wala..
<Knightlust> that may be the problem you have
<Knightlust> ok, anong subnet ng clients mo? i would assume it's the same thing
<Knightlust> er... any firewall installed on your ubuntu box?
<Knightlust> another question, can the clients ping other clients
<Knightlust> also, can the clients ping the pldt modem *with* the ubuntu box connected between the modem and the switch
<Tyrone> not
<Tyrone> no
<Tyrone> they cant
<Tyrone> the client ip add is 192.168.1.100
<Knightlust> can the clients ping each other?
<Tyrone> hndi ko pa na try
<Tyrone> isang pc palang kasi ni try ko kinabit eh
<Knightlust> i see, nvm then
<Knightlust> wait, lemme think this through
<Tyrone> :)
<Tyrone> sorry for disturbing you
<Knightlust> np, still compiling anyway
<Knightlust> ok, let's try basic troubleshooting
<Knightlust> if only we could get the client to ping the ubuntu box
<Knightlust> then methinks we'll be halfway through setting up your proxy server
<Knightlust> but i see no reason not to be able to ping the ubuntu box, since it doesn't block icmp packets by default
<Terminus> Knightlust: you're doing C++ dev?
<Knightlust> Terminus: c++, php, java, python
<Knightlust> but at the moment, i'm compiling mariadb
<Knightlust> Tyrone: can you post the output of ifconfig -a
<Knightlust> also netstat -rn
<Knightlust> Tyrone: er.. use pastebin pala
<Tyrone> Knightlust:  can you use teamviewer to access my ubuntu?
<Knightlust> i can, but not at the moment, i'm still at work
<Tyrone> ah kk
<Terminus> Knightlust: ah... was wondering why you were compiling. =)
<Tyrone> anong oras pwd?
<Knightlust> 6pm
<Knightlust> more or less, depending on my workload
<Knightlust> pero at the moment, i don't think it's an ubuntu config problem
<Knightlust> more like misconfigured settings
<Tyrone> maybe
<Tyrone> walang prob sa ubuntu
<Knightlust> Tyrone: if you use eth1 to connect to the modem and internet via dhcp, can it connect?
<Tyrone> sa settings lang ata to para ma access ng ibang pc yong internet
<Tyrone> yes
<Knightlust> ok, did you use network manager to setup the static ip address?
<Tyrone> yes
<Knightlust> wait, i think there's a setting in nm that you need to check
<Tyrone> ok
<Knightlust> open it up, go to the ipv4 settings tab, click on the routes button
<Knightlust> and then there's one little checkbox option at the bottom, forgot what it's called
<Knightlust> google images fails me
<Tyrone> ok wait
<Tyrone> il turn my ubuntu
<Knightlust> ayun, check the "use this connection for resources on its network"
<Tyrone> kk im using my laptop
<Knightlust> http://img259.imageshack.us/i/screenshoteditingipv4ro.png/sr=1
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/3f6ey83 (URL by Knightlust)
<Knightlust> then try pinging the ubuntu box one more time
<Knightlust> kung talagang ayaw, i'm out of ideas na
<Tyrone> kk access mo lang mamaya ubuntu ko try ko install teamviewer para makita mo setup ng network interfaces ko
<Knightlust> ok
<Knightlust> see you later then, late na pala ako sa meeting
<Knightlust> later guys
<Tyrone> kk thanks
<Tyrone> Terminus: youthere?
<Terminus> Tyrone: yes?
<Tyrone> my modem router mode is routing not bridge
<Terminus> Tyrone: yep. i got that earlier. your configuration may require reconfiguring the modem as well.
<Tyrone> ah ok
<Tyrone> hllo
<Tyrone> hello
<Tyrone> Knightlust: you there?
<zakame> hola
<zakame> I wonder if natty is good for NAT :P
<rstacruz> why wouldnt it be?
<Tyrone> hello zakame 
<Tyrone> thanks god your here
<Tyrone> :)
<Tyrone> sir pa help naman
<zakame> hehe yeah it would be bad for natty if it couldn't do nat
<zakame> sure what's the prob?
<Tyrone> meron ksi ako ubuntu 10.10
<Tyrone> tapos setupko internet modem ubuntu switch then pc
<Tyrone> kasu yong pc ayaw maka internet yong ubuntu lang
<zakame> ubuntu as a switch? is the ubuntu a desktop or laptop?
<Tyrone> desktop
<Tyrone> intel board xeon proc
<Tyrone> gagawin ko kasi sana proxy server
<Tyrone> dito sa cafe namin
<zakame> ahh
<Tyrone> para yong mag youtube hndi mag lag online games
<Tyrone> pwd po kita ma private chat?
<zakame> looks like you want to do a network gateway
<zakame> not just a switch
<Tyrone> parang ganun na po
<Tyrone> kasu nose bleed na ako eh
<zakame> and maybe some traffic shaping too
<Tyrone> sir gusto mo po ma kita meron teamviewr ako
<zakame> pwede but I'm on mobile lol
<Tyrone> hndi pala pwd ma install teamviewr sa ubuntu
<Tyrone> :(
<Tyrone> ganun po ba..
<zakame> no as in I'm on IRC via my phone hehe
<zakame> I could give you a few pointers though
<Tyrone> meron thn nag sabi sakin na maganda daw traffic shaping..
<Tyrone> ahh kk.. cgi2 il try
<zakame> the first thing you have to make sure is that your ubuntu box is ready to do IP forwarding
<Tyrone> how to know if its ready sir?
<zakame> so you have to see that in /etc/sysctl.conf there's a line
<zakame> net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<zakame> alternatively you can check on a root prompt
<zakame> e.g. sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward
<zakame> it has to be set to 1
<zakame> so your ubuntu box can forward packets between interface
<Tyrone> 0 po lumabas sir
<Tyrone> (zero)
<zakame> that means your box doesn't forward yet
<Tyrone> how can i make it 1 sir?
<Tyrone> sorry im new in ubuntu...
<zakame> set it via sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<Tyrone> done sir
<zakame> check it again
<Tyrone> its now 1 sir
<zakame> cool
<zakame> edit /etc/sysctl.conf to have that line (I think it is there already, just commented out)
<zakame> so you don't lose that setting across reboots
<Tyrone> its set to 1 sir
<zakame> cool
<Tyrone> nabuksan ko na conf 
<zakame> then next up is setting up iptables
<Tyrone> :(
<Tyrone> nose bleed ako jan..
<Tyrone> il just do my best...
<Tyrone> ano next sir
<zakame> iptables by itself is hard, but there's a bunch of packages in debian/ubuntu that ease it somewhat
<zakame> what we use in the office here for example is shorewall
<Tyrone> ?
<Tyrone> pwd yan rin gamitin ko
<Tyrone> o hndi pwd?
<zakame> yeah you can use that, there's a package
<Tyrone> what's the command sir to install it?
<zakame> apt-get that, and in a little while you should have a simple shorewall running
<zakame> apt-get install shorewall
<Tyrone> by the way sir meron na pala na install na squid nito
<Tyrone> ok lang ba?
<zakame> no prob
<Tyrone> done installing
<zakame> cool
<zakame> now here's a quickstart guide to set up a two-interface firewall doing forwarding from the modem to your lan: http://shorewall.net/two-interface.htm
<zakame> I suggest you read it thoroughly first, then try it on the ubuntu box
<zakame> you probably need to to set up dhcpd and a dns server later on that same machine as well
<Tyrone> wew
<zakame> so your client pc boxes can get IP addresses and resolve remote domains
<Tyrone> nose bleed nanaman ako nito
<Tyrone> hehehe
<zakame> hehe
<Tyrone> naka static ip mga pc dito sir
<zakame> ah no need for dhcpd then
<Tyrone> like from pc 1 to 15 ip nila 192.168.1.101 then 192.168.1.102
<zakame> ah
<Tyrone> yan naka setup sakanila sir
<zakame> looks like a 192.168.1/24 subnet
<Tyrone> prang ganun sir
<zakame> you'll need that info once you set the masq
<Tyrone> sir kailangan ko ba type lahat andun sa site na binigay mo?
<zakame> not really, like i said, read throughly and find what's really needed :)
<Tyrone> ok
<Tyrone> thank you..
<zakame> most important is that you set the /etc/shorewall/{zones,policy,masq}
<Tyrone> kk il look for that
<Tyrone> sir in eth0 wher the internet connected kailangan ba naka dhcp? then yong eth1 static?
<zakame> yeah
<Tyrone> ok
<Tyrone> sir yong setup pala ng pldt modem is routing tapos pppoe
<zakame> oh
<zakame> I think you'llneed to replace eth0 then to use pppoe
<zakame> if that in another interface
<zakame> what does ifconfig -a say?
<Tyrone> sir marami naka sulat eh
<Tyrone> meron eth0 and eth1 
<Tyrone> ano po kailangan nyo makita sir para yon nalang lagay ko dito
<Tyrone> wew
<Tyrone> ayaw parin
<Tyrone> hahahaha
<Tyrone> hello
<Tyrone> weEeeeEe love ubuntu hehee
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-16
<Tyrone> hi guys
<Tyrone> help
<Tyrone> hehehehhee
<Tyrone> weeeeeee
<Tyrone> i have internet now
<Tyrone> but the problem is when i connect to proxy settings i cant access it
<Tyrone> zack you therE?
<Tyrone_> Knightlust: 
<Tyrone_> zakame: 
<Tyrone_> you there
<Tyrone_> ping zakame 
<Tyrone_> tao po
<Tyrone> tao po
<Tyrone> any admin?
<Tyrone> Terminus-: 
<Terminus-> hello Tyrone 
<Tyrone> hello
<Tyrone> you familiar with ubuntu squid proxy?
<Terminus-> it's been a long time since i configured squid. i just read the manual then forget everything when i'm done.
<Tyrone> :)
<Tyrone> i have this problim now i cant use the proxy server..
<Tyrone> but when i use the ubuntu box it can use the proxy
<Tyrone> like my laptop connected to the ubuntu box with proxy, when i use the proxy to firefox i cant access
<Tyrone> but when i dont use proxy server on firefox i have internet
<Tyrone> i just wonder why it happen
<Terminus-> Tyrone: is the proxy transparent or not? is squid listening on the proper port? are your clients on the squid acl? squid acls are strict by default IIRC.
<Tyrone> how do i know if the proxy is transparent?
<Tyrone> where i look?
<Tyrone> by the way if i use the ubuntu box firefox and use the proxy there its connected... and i can have access
<Tyrone> but why in my laptop i cant use proxy
<Terminus-> if you don't know if it's transparent or not, then it's probably not transparent.
<Tyrone> is there any command to look if its transparent?
<Terminus-> Tyrone: probably the acls then. check your configuration.
<Tyrone> the ubuntu ip is 192.168.1.33
<Tyrone> the the lan is 192.168.2.34
<Tyrone> in my laptop i put the ip of lan to proxy but no luck
<Tyrone> then i put the ip of the ubuntu box still no luck
<Terminus-> i'd still look at acls first.
 * Terminus- ponders installing max payne or dragon age
<Terminus-> or just playing batman. XD
<Tyrone> haha
<Tyrone> kk
<Tyrone> Terminus-:  is there any way that i can make the squid conf turn to default?
<Tyrone> so that all i type there will be gone and it will be its new default?
<Terminus-> Tyrone: aptitude purge squid # not sure if the package is named squid or whatever
<Terminus-> then make sure all of the squid config files in /etc are gone, then install squid again.
<Tyrone> Terminus-:  it says sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Terminus-> Tyrone: it may not be in your path. sudo /usr/bin/aptitude purge $whatever.
<Tyrone> Terminus-:  it says sudo: /user/bin/aptitude: command not found
<Tyrone> :)
<Tyrone> now i know
<Tyrone> its sudo apt-get --purge remove squid
<Tyrone> :)
<Terminus-> huh? what version of ubuntu are you using that doesn't have aptitude? O_o
 * Terminus- stopped using apt-get 8 years ago
<Terminus-> although devs are now saying that the situation has been reversed and apt-get > aptitude now
<Tyrone> ubuntu 10.10 desktop edi
<Tyrone> Terminus-:  its ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<Terminus-> oh well. guess they changed stuff. i'm still using 10.04. i don't plan to upgrade until the next LTS.
<Terminus-> anyway, i'm gonna go play batman now. good luck with the proxy. =)
<Tyrone> hahahaha
<Tyrone> kk
<Tyrone> heeeeeeeeeeellllllpppppp
<Tyrone> :)
<Tyrone> helllooooooooooo
<Terminus-> Tyrone: have you tried asking in #ubuntu? there are way more people there.
<Tyrone> hard for me to speak english :)
<Tyrone> i have only 1 problim now
<Tyrone> only the proxy
<Tyrone> :)
<Tyrone> that's all
<Terminus-> i see.
<Tyrone> ^_^
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-17
<tyrone> morning
<tyrone> anyone here?
<tyrone> hehehehe
<Tyrone> ring my bellsssss
<Tyrone> ^_^
<kidsodateless> all, Magandang Hapon
<Secluded1> hello everyone
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-10
<kidsodateless> ping zakame knightlust str0ng Terminus cyberjames, come with me on #ubuntu-meeting :)
<Terminus> kidsodateless: what's up? i'm in there now. =)
<kidsodateless> i'm applying for ubuntu membership, i need your support guys hehe
<Terminus> kidsodateless: errr... i wouldn't know what to say.
<Terminus> kidsodateless: sorry, but i have to go. i don't think i'd be of much use anyway. i just derp around here and in #ubuntu-offtopic. Knightlust would know more. =)
<kidsodateless> Terminus: it's alright :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-12
<bobJabba> good morny!
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-13
<bobJabba> I have a question, guys. Have you ever thought of changing distros and leaving Ubuntu? That might be a stupid question, but I hope the follow-up is not: Why did you NOT leave Ubuntu?
<Terminus-> bobJabba: i'm currently trying to decide whether i should try to delay the inevitable and switch to debian because of gnome2 or to just bite the bullet and go with precise.
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-14
 * bobJabba apir to everyone
<Knightlust> bobJabba: in response to your question yesterday.... the distro itself is not important. I like the courteous community. if you've tried other communities, most questions would be met with "dude, RTFM!!!!"
<Knightlust> the obnoxious response turns me off from using Fedora, Slackware, Gentoo, and even Mandrake/Mandriva
<Knightlust> and I've tried them all
<Knightlust> so... seems like kidsodateless is now officially a member... congrats dude! i was on travel that day, and i can't connect via 3g
<bobJabba> Knightlust: Oh wow. OK, that's the most convincing argument I've heard (erm, seen). Thanks :) But I gtg. Talk to you guys later.
#ubuntu-ph 2013-04-12
<Savannah> hello team
<Savannah> wala talaga ako makita tutorial pano irun ang pldt weroam zte usb modem :(
<Savannah> please help po pano makanet sa ubuntu 12.04
<Savannah> madetect po sya pero pag-run mo modem error sya
<Savannah> pero magwork sya sa windows
#ubuntu-ph 2013-04-13
<DeathKane> what's the error?
#ubuntu-ph 2013-04-14
<glitch__> hello pls help pano magka net using usb zte weroam pldt?ok sya sa xp
<Savannah> hello?
#ubuntu-ph 2014-04-08
<lau_> hello
<Guest97472> magandang umaga
<Lau1> kelan ang party
<Lau1> :-D
#ubuntu-ph 2014-04-09
<LauLau> Hello
<kidsodateless> hi hi marqmi
#ubuntu-ph 2014-04-10
<LauLau> hello everyone
<kidsodateless_> Hi all
<kidsodateless_> :)
<kidsodateless_> mukhang busy ata ang lahat
<kidsodateless_> I proposed to have a meeting today for the release party planning and  team reporting
<kidsodateless_> this could be also our first activity of the month
<kidsodateless_> Hi tisza, jerrytgarcia are you here to attend the meeting? :)
<kidsodateless_> Hi all, sobrang busy nyo parin hanggang ngayon hehe 
<kidsodateless_> **yung iba siguro pauwi palang galing work 
 * kidsodateless mic test
<kidsodateless_> hi loell
<kidsodateless_> :D
<loell> kidsodateless_: wee! huli na ba ako :P
<kidsodateless_> loell di pa nag-start hehe
<loell> ahh heheh
<kidsodateless_> attendance muna tayo: 1. kidsodateless (Efren Montales Jr.)
<loell> 2. Loell.. well.. :D
<kidsodateless_> tatlo palang tayo so far :D
<kidsodateless_> hi tisza, you there?
<tisza> present :D
<kidsodateless_> yeah
<tisza> pangit ang connection ko, hayz
<loell> hello tisza :)
<tisza> hello po
<loell> hi jucato! hehehe
<kidsodateless_> hi din kina Knightlust, zakame :D
<kidsodateless_> let's start the meeting in a few minutes 
<kidsodateless_> will give the plot then let's move the discussion on FB dahil tayong tatlo palang ang nanditong gising hehe
<loell> alright, yeah good idea.
<loell> so we will delete the May 1 event? at facebook?
<kidsodateless_> yup delete na natin, April 30 nalang daw sabi ni Smart diba?
<kidsodateless_> Topic:  14.04 LTS Release Party 
<loell> yes
<kidsodateless_> so final date na natin ang April 30 right?. 
<loell> yes definitely, for the smart venue that is.
<loell> oh, can you create another event that's April 30?
<kidsodateless_> yup, or update the existing event page
<loell> we need to make a call for speakers and topics (light technical & non-technical) para di naman matulog yung aatend. :D
<loell> tisza might have some topic(s) in mind? :)
<kidsodateless_> +1 yun we really need help for that
<kidsodateless_> or may kilala ka tisza? :)
<kidsodateless_> **Final date and Venue:  The final date is on April 30, The venue is on  Ortigas, will announce the exact location on FB group and update it on our event page or create a new one. 
<loell> alright! thanks!
<kidsodateless_> ping tisza
<kidsodateless_>  Since i posted the discussion about release party planning on FB group- i do not have the much in my mind to make a formal presentation and the like. But then dahil may Smart peeps we should have at least an informal presentation man lang. (We need help here) 
<kidsodateless_> **Programme: 
<kidsodateless_> -Brief introduction about our Local Community
<kidsodateless_> -Demo of 14.04 LTS/ new features
<kidsodateless_> -Socials /drinking session :D
<kidsodateless_> We will ask who would like to present and add, tulad ng sabi mo baka matulog yung mga aattend hehe
<loell> yes, probably also inlude an Ubuntu touch topic, it's current status and efforts.
<loell> that will align with smarts Ubuntu phones offerings
<kidsodateless> sorry na dc ako
<tisza> ako rin
<loell> so tisza baka may idea ka sa topic? di kailangan complicated, kahit ano pwede, heheh
<kidsodateless_> so yun, let's ask kung sino pwede mag talks about ubuntu touch
<kidsodateless_> ** Food and drink sponsorship:   We have a fellow member who would love to donate 5 bottles of Bacardi, madadagdagan pa daw depende sa sa dami ng 'going' sa FB event.  
<kidsodateless_> (kung pwede sa venue)
<kidsodateless_> so Food nalang ang kulang
<kidsodateless_> yun palang naman ang meron tayo for planning, and we are still welcome for more suggestions. :)
<kidsodateless_> Anything you would like to discuss pa? :)
<loell> that's it muna, i think we've covered the basic.
<loell> oh wee need to have the draft soon
<loell> so we can give it to marics
<kidsodateless_> kaya nga
<kidsodateless_> Will announce this to our mailling list
<kidsodateless_> Let's move to second Agenda: Team Reporting
<kidsodateless_>  Our teamReport page is now updated,   and we have reports from 2005 to 2012
<kidsodateless_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhilippineTeam/TeamReports
<kidsodateless_> We need to ask kung sino sa mga member natin ang may napuntahang event, nag-organize, talks related to Ubuntu
<kidsodateless_> We need to collect  pictures, blogs about the event, para sa report ng 2013
<kidsodateless_> :)
<loell> after the release party we'll raise this up, sana nga maka ipon tayo ng "ibidinsiya" :)
<kidsodateless_> oo nga, hehe 
<kidsodateless_> wala talaga tayong ibidinsiya nung 2013
<kidsodateless_> kahit ako,  more on outdoor activities last year
 * kidsodateless_ #endmeeting
<kidsodateless_> Sobrang salamat sa time, loell, tisza 
<kidsodateless_> bye for now
<tisza> okay, thanks :D
<loell> bye kidsodateless_  nice to meet tisza , see you around guys!
<Knightlust> sorry i wasn't able to attend guys. night shift duty, was too exhausted.
#ubuntu-ph 2014-04-13
<LandWalker> hello
<LandWalker> tao po
#ubuntu-ph 2016-04-13
<MarkDude> Hello all.
<boks> hello
<boks> may pinay ba dito ?
<MarkDude> Putengteng ako :D
#ubuntu-ph 2020-04-11
<Redmond> hello
